# Gtr number plate



## Scottenti (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi has anyone got any idea what a gtr plate is worth, I have just got a plate personal to me and wondering what RP09GTR would be worth.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Seems to be about £300-£500 based upon popularity of letters and numbers.

I am trying to sell my old plate AF10 GTR and was advised to pitch around £500 no interest as yet however.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Plates 4 less are selling GTR suffix plates for £189

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I put a bid on 2 plates last week L8 GTR and V4 GTR £1400 not sure if il get one or if that's a good price?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's worth as much as one is willing to pay for it, it may be worth more to someone if it reads there name for example and nothing if he drives a Fiat, but those type of gtr plates are widely available at next to nothing


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

All depends on the other letters. GTR is a very common combination. I can't get my initials or name on plates so I like vehicle related ones. R35 GTR would be cool, N155 GTR is on a Leyland truck.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

R35 GTR was bought at a DVLA auction IIRC for around £5K.

I was bidding on it but felt it was too model specific to be as an appreciating asset as some others might be.

The owner then had it up for £12k.

Clearly was very drunk.

I'm happy with mine.

*GTR 70Y*


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Paid £399 for G7RTL


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

When I ordered my Katsura Orange My17 i purchased OR17NGE and I get so many compliments on the car and on the plates and I've got A11 FUN on my R33 gtr and once again loads of compliments, as nice as they are we all do it to show it to others


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ones that have a date on, and just happen to have GTR on aren't worth much really, around £500 or so.
Personally I like one same age as car, otherwise it makes it look older. Hence having a 17 plate with GTR on my LM17.

The GTR ones which are dateless are obviously worth more, such as 3GTR I have on my R32.

RP09GTR is very specific.
Ideally someone with the initials RP, who drives an MY09 R35.
Hence price around the £300-500 as someone might just buy it because cheap and it says GTR.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I just bought R35 GTR and I didn't think the owner was drunk. I think it will appreciate, just as R34 GTR did when I had that (and will continue to do so!). It sold at DVLA for £8K all in as it happens.

The pre-suffix plates are worth more than the generic later ones though, £300-500 probably isn't too far wrong.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well I just bought R35 GTR and I didn't think the owner was drunk. I think it will appreciate, just as R34 GTR did when I had that (and will continue to do so!).


Woooooo congrats!!! Epic plate!!get some pics up once its on so we can have a look :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well I just bought R35 GTR and I didn't think the owner was drunk. I think it will appreciate, just as R34 GTR did when I had that (and will continue to do so!). It sold at DVLA for £8K all in as it happens.
> 
> The pre-suffix plates are worth more than the generic later ones though, £300-500 probably isn't too far wrong.


Have you seen the receipt for £8k?

Only that I bid on that plate and IIRC it was £5200 + VAT (cant remember), so more like £6.5k inc fees.

You've also posted in the past that this plate sold at auction for around £6k

Blast from the past

Personally I feel there is a big difference between an appreciating car like the R34 and the R35 in simply the numbers produced.

US and Canada sales of the R35 is around 12,756. UK there are still 2331 taxed on the road.

Of course those numbers will diminish but I very much doubt the R35 will ever have the same kudos or collectors value as the R34.

IMHO I'd expect teh R34 GTR plate to have legs, I just dont see the R35 one being the same.

That said, enjoy your new plate!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> UK there are still *2331 taxed on the road.*
> .. t I very much doubt the R35 will ever have the same kudos or collectors value as the R34


u sure thats all on UK roads? must be more than that, as the car's been in production for nearly 10 years!

also the kudos factor I don't agree with you, the positive attention/kudos/love the R35 gets is massive and once it stops production and starts to become rarer in 10+ years time, values will increase like the 32/33/34 the same way, just because its the current model it seems like there are loads, when compared to other high performance cars m3/rs4/rs6 etc cars there isnt, I only see one on the road uppp north about once a month if i'm lucky.... from youngsters 5+ years I've had shouting "Geee Teee RRR" when i drive past, to adults who respect it too, I've seen it myself with the public, they all seem to love it! I'm always getting questions when I park mine up anywhere.. Sometimes I take my other car out, if I'm not in the mood to be hassled! (hung over) haha


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

CT17 said:


> Ones that have a date on, and just happen to have GTR on aren't worth much really, around £500 or so.
> Personally I like one same age as car, otherwise it makes it look older. Hence having a 17 plate with GTR on my LM17.
> 
> The GTR ones which are dateless are obviously worth more, such as 3GTR I have on my R32.
> ...


I had a 10 plate on my 11 all the time I owned it as I bought the 10 plate on my first MY10 GTR.

I think when you start dropping more serious sums than a few hundred quid it makes way more sense to buy a more generic plate that you can use on other cars. I paid a little over £5k for my new plate 150 AF at auction as I wasn't planning to buy another GTR and my rather GTR specific plate would then have been pointless.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Those numbers are from the "how many left" website.

With regards the kudos between R34 and R35 you're not thinking long term with regards the plate being an appreciating asset (which is the point I was making).

I used the term kudos to describe the perception to car collectors, the sort that add value to an older car by buying them as an investment because they rise year on year better than most other investments.

The R34 is becoming more expensive to buy year on year partly because of investors seeing a rise, and also because of the more limited production numbers and limited number surviving. As such a plate for the R34 (IMHO)will appreciate more over time simply because the R34 will always command a higher price than most R35s in the future as they are simply not as collectible (more were produced).

That was the point I was making.

The R34 plate is increasing in value more than other plates of that year again because of the increasing collectibility of the R34 model.

I very much doubt the R35 will ever be in the same category with regards collectability and rising prices and as such the R35 GTR plate will never increase in value in the same way.

This is about future values, not current "street cred"


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah it sold for £6K plus VAT and fees so receipts are nearer £8K, and yes I've had that verified.

As it happens didn't really buy it to make a load of money, I like it. I buy things I like. But I don't think I'll be losing on it, and over the years it will go up. I take your point the R34GTR one might be a slightly different ballpark, but on the other hand, nobody thought they would go up like they have. There are a lot fewer of those to put a plate on as well so arguably a smaller target market. So, we will see. 

Incidently when I posted up that thread you quoted the plate was up for about £50K at national numbers, so things got a lot more sensible after that!! And I haven't paid the asking price either.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Is there no website you can get a valuation done on a plate?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Those numbers are from the "how many left" website
> This is about future values, not current "street cred"..............................


how accurate is the how many left website?

[email protected] street cred, m3 is street cred.. i think the R35 gets lot more R35pect than that buddy.

Ahhh so you were talking pure 'plates' then yes the R34GTR plate will be worth more naturally, due to the rareness of R34 and prices of them of course.. but come 10 years time R35 the car and the plate will go up as well, also because the R36 will command such a higher price than R35 did, out the box. this will help with R35 prices as well.

either way if my R35 stays around the price I paid, or sways either way a little I'm happy with that, TBH the cash I've spent on it since ownership (issues I've had gearbox / engine and paying to have them fixed), makes the current market worth of mine laughable! However press the loud pedal, and all is forgiven! But i suppose it's forged now, so I will keep the fooooooker! and got my bloody monies worth out the bastard! haha

anyhow we shall see, when we look back on this thread in 10 years time! We could all be going round in flying cars, with petrol car's all long ago banned, due to global warming killing polar bears!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Who cares how much it cost of what it's worth, R35 GTR is THE best plate for an R35.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Friend of mine sent me this


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chronos said:


> how accurate is the how many left website?
> 
> [email protected] street cred, m3 is street cred.. i think the R35 gets lot more R35pect than that buddy.
> 
> ...


A plate like this only really has value if you own the matching car. Given that isn't the fact that there are more R35's around not a good thing?

In terms of demand and supply the supply side is the same for the R34 and R35 plate but demand is going to be higher for the R35 plate as there are more R35 owners who might be interested.

Fewer cars to use the plate will depress demand and price not increase it that is economics 101.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

simGTR said:


> Friend of mine sent me this


cool, remember this one too?


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Have you seen the receipt for £8k?
> 
> Only that I bid on that plate and IIRC it was £5200 + VAT (cant remember), so more like £6.5k inc fees.
> 
> ...


You pay more than VAT at a DVLA auction, you also pay the buyers premium (effectively the auctioneers fee of 8%) and VAT on the buyers premium along with the £80 certificate fee.

As an example my recent winning bid of £4100 ended up costing me £5421 in total.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

AndyE14 said:


> A plate like this only really has value if you own the matching car. Given that isn't the fact that there are more R35's around not a good thing?
> 
> In terms of demand and supply the supply side is the same for the R34 and R35 plate but demand is going to be higher for the R35 plate as there are more R35 owners who might be interested.
> 
> Fewer cars to use the plate will depress demand and price not increase it that is economics 101.


In fairness, economics has never been part of GTR 101. Markets do not always behave in the same way. If what you said held true, then R34GTR wouldn't have got the price I got for it. Exclusivity is always valued. Since I've been around GTRs since 2002 I've seen it plenty of times, the marque has a very strong cult following which is what Chronos is referring to. Those young blokes make their money and come back to what they loved in childhood! It pushes up prices and here we are...


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Chronos said:


> either way if my R35 stays around the price I paid, or sways either way a little I'm happy with that, TBH the cash I've spent on it since ownership (issues I've had gearbox / engine and paying to have them fixed), makes the current market worth of mine laughable! However press the loud pedal, and all is forgiven! But i suppose it's forged now, so I will keep the fooooooker! and got my bloody monies worth out the bastard! haha


This needs it's own thread so I've got somewhere to go to make me feel better, when I think of what I've spent on it.


----------



## alicia2004 (Sep 3, 2017)

I used to have my09 gtr
Wonder what that is worth??
Stupid me let it go with the ?


----------



## AKS (Feb 4, 2015)

charles charlie said:


> tonigmr2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just bought R35 GTR and I didn't think the owner was drunk.
> ...


Quite surprising, I thought there would be more than that. Half that number was probably at Litchfield's last time I went


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So I'm think of selling up V23 GTR is good for nerds? what would i get for it?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I'll take it off your hands for £20


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess I'm one of the few that don't like private plates, I just think they look pompous and pretentious, I mean what's wrong with the plate it was given?

The worst of all are the ones that are deliberately mis-spaced, such a cheap look but the owner must think it makes them look clever or wealthy? The expensive plates just say look at how much money I have, but people that flaunt their wealth are generally considered ******s, so why would anyone want to flaunt it in the respect of a number plate?

I suppose there must be those that buy them just because they can, but haven't actually thought about why. But for me I guess I'm just a car lover, the plate on the car means nothing to me at all other than for a bit of interesting psychological analysis.

Btw, I have a mate that has private plates on all his cars.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

AKS said:


> Quite surprising, I thought there would be more than that. Half that number was probably at Litchfield's last time I went


Yeah haha, there is a lot at Litchfield's.

There's definitely more than 2300 odd, perhaps that was an old link CC looked at? As an educated guess I would say there's at least 5000 R35's taxed and on the road in the UK.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

*For takamo!*


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Here's my beauty


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> I'll take it off your hands for £20


err no....

I was not a big fan of private plates but having a plate that relates to the car is nice in my opinion, after 9 years I got used to it


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Yeah haha, there is a lot at Litchfield's.
> 
> There's definitely more than 2300 odd, perhaps that was an old link CC looked at? As an educated guess I would say there's at least 5000 R35's taxed and on the road in the UK.


must be somewhere that has accurate details of how many in the Uk?

GTR-Registry.com - EN-R35-Production ???

http://gtr-registry.com/



Takamo said:


> Here's my beauty


Certainly is! ace!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You either like private plates or you don't. Each to his own.


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought R35 GTR at the DVLA auction and put it on my Black Edition. I bought it because I wanted it but between bidding for it and actually getting ownership I had a heart attack and wasn't sure about money, job etc and somebody suggested I sell it on and make a "turn" for which i got absolutely slated on here. Some of the vitriol was appalling! Anyway I made a full recovery but in the interim between getting the plate and waiting for the car i struck a deal with a dealership where they could put it on their demo car and when my car arrived they would put it on that. Long story short I had to move to Singapore and sold the car and plate separately. The plate buyer was very keen and paid in excess of 20k for it. To be frank I loved the car and still do but really don't understand when somebody gets slated. Until you walk a mile in their shoes etc.... Made me shy away from this site as dreaded the next attack on me when I had done absolutely nothing wrong. As you can possibly tell it still saddens me today, some 8 years on as there are lots of good people on here but some love to be keyboard warriors and attack for no reason. Tonigmr2, you have a fantastic plate and it really doesn't matter how much you paid for it if you like it. A good deal is where both the buyer and seller are happy!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JKRice said:


> I bought R35 GTR at the DVLA auction and put it on my Black Edition. I bought it because I wanted it but between bidding for it and actually getting ownership I had a heart attack and wasn't sure about money, job etc and somebody suggested I sell it on and make a "turn" for which i got absolutely slated on here. Some of the vitriol was appalling! Anyway I made a full recovery but in the interim between getting the plate and waiting for the car i struck a deal with a dealership where they could put it on their demo car and when my car arrived they would put it on that. Long story short I had to move to Singapore and sold the car and plate separately. The plate buyer was very keen and paid in excess of 20k for it. To be frank I loved the car and still do but really don't understand when somebody gets slated. Until you walk a mile in their shoes etc.... Made me shy away from this site as dreaded the next attack on me when I had done absolutely nothing wrong. As you can possibly tell it still saddens me today, some 8 years on as there are lots of good people on here but some love to be keyboard warriors and attack for no reason. Tonigmr2, you have a fantastic plate and it really doesn't matter how much you paid for it if you like it. A good deal is where both the buyer and seller are happy!!


HERE HERE


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JKRice said:


> I bought R35 GTR at the DVLA auction and put it on my Black Edition. I bought it because I wanted it but between bidding for it and actually getting ownership I had a heart attack and wasn't sure about money, job etc and somebody suggested I sell it on and make a "turn" for which i got absolutely slated on here. Some of the vitriol was appalling! Anyway I made a full recovery but in the interim between getting the plate and waiting for the car i struck a deal with a dealership where they could put it on their demo car and when my car arrived they would put it on that. Long story short I had to move to Singapore and sold the car and plate separately. The plate buyer was very keen and paid in excess of 20k for it. To be frank I loved the car and still do but really don't understand when somebody gets slated. Until you walk a mile in their shoes etc.... Made me shy away from this site as dreaded the next attack on me when I had done absolutely nothing wrong. As you can possibly tell it still saddens me today, some 8 years on as there are lots of good people on here but some love to be keyboard warriors and attack for no reason. Tonigmr2, you have a fantastic plate and it really doesn't matter how much you paid for it if you like it. A good deal is where both the buyer and seller are happy!!


thing is if you get grief on here, report it to the mods and they will sort it out.. its always been firm but fair on here for me, and from what i've seen


----------



## JKRice (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe I was a little sensitive from a hospital bed! But the point still stands, If somebody buys something for any reason and then decides to cash in on a potential profit what is it to do with anybody else? It's not hurting anybody. If somebody doesn't want to pay it they don't have to. Its not like that guy that bought up a drug brand and hiked the price several 100% as patients needed it. Its just a reg plate! And for anybody to criticise the buyer or seller is a complete joke. The guy I sold the plate to didn't have to pay what he paid, nobody held a gun to his head. he wanted it and offered a price I was happy selling it at. There is no formula for value and desire, there are guidelines but they are just guesstimates. I decided upon a price at the DVLA auction and it just so happened I was prepared to pay more than the next highest bidder. I didn't nothing illicit, and when I though I might need some cash I offered it for sale. Just look on Amazon and Ebay and you will see 1000s of items that are overpriced and some that appear underpriced. Its a market and nobody is forcing anybody to participate. 

At the time one of the few people that jumped to my defence was Tonigmr2 and I was grateful of that and hope she enjoys her plate.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

JKRice said:


> Maybe I was a little sensitive from a hospital bed! But the point still stands, If somebody buys something for any reason and then decides to cash in on a potential profit what is it to do with anybody else? It's not hurting anybody. If somebody doesn't want to pay it they don't have to. Its not like that guy that bought up a drug brand and hiked the price several 100% as patients needed it. Its just a reg plate! And for anybody to criticise the buyer or seller is a complete joke. The guy I sold the plate to didn't have to pay what he paid, nobody held a gun to his head. he wanted it and offered a price I was happy selling it at. There is no formula for value and desire, there are guidelines but they are just guesstimates. I decided upon a price at the DVLA auction and it just so happened I was prepared to pay more than the next highest bidder. I didn't nothing illicit, and when I though I might need some cash I offered it for sale. Just look on Amazon and Ebay and you will see 1000s of items that are overpriced and some that appear underpriced. Its a market and nobody is forcing anybody to participate.
> 
> At the time one of the few people that jumped to my defence was Tonigmr2 and I was grateful of that and hope she enjoys her plate.


It's an internet forum made up of opinions.

Some will agree with you, others wont.

If you're that sensitive to others' opinions being contrary to your own then I'd suggest not partaking in forums for sake of your sanity.

And there's always the tried and tested way of looking at it which is why give a shit what myself or anyone else thinks. You've turned a tidy profit so stick two finger up at us and enjoy.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

JKRice said:


> Tonigmr2 and I was grateful of that and hope she enjoys her plate.


Just to mix it up and cheer you up a bit, check this then buddy - new recent number plate R36 GTR

Midas Saj bought it for £5110 at the DVLA auctions and are now selling it for - £15k! haha

NISSAN GTR Cherished Private Number Plate R36 GTR NISMO GTR R35 HKS TURBO R32 | eBay


seller m1dasltd
Midas Saj Iqbal


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Thinking I've got a bargain now I haven't paid what you sold it for JKRice!! People always have opinions on forums, your skin gets tougher the longer you are on.:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Thinking I've got a bargain now I haven't paid what you sold it for JKRice!! People always have opinions on forums, your skin gets tougher the longer you are on.:thumbsup:


Case of having to. :runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Quite!!:flame:


----------

